# Nhl 2017-18



## jg21

It's on.    Or about to be.   I will thoroughly enjoy the Caps' regular season. Looking forward to seeing the new guys, but will surely miss Alzner.

Wonder if this thread can sustain itself without everyone calling everyone names or bashing each others' politics...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> It's on.    Or about to be.   I will thoroughly enjoy the Caps' regular season. Looking forward to seeing the new guys, but will surely miss Alzner.
> 
> Wonder if this thread can sustain itself without everyone calling everyone names or bashing each others' politics...



It should be interesting this year, but I have a feeling they'll do well with much less pressure to hoist Lord Stanley (the cup, not the forum member).

I just read that Steve Jobs' wife will be buying stake in the Wizards and Caps.

These NHL threads tend to be one of the better, long lasting threads. It tends to stay on topic and the only bashing is lighthearted team bashing. 





Unless you're a Pens fan. Then that #### is real hatred.


----------



## b23hqb

Let's go Lightning!


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> It should be interesting this year, but I have a feeling they'll do well with much less pressure to hoist Lord Stanley (the cup, not the forum member).
> 
> I just read that Steve Jobs' wife will be buying stake in the Wizards and Caps.
> 
> These NHL threads tend to be one of the better, long lasting threads. It tends to stay on topic and the only bashing is lighthearted team bashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're a Pens fan. Then that #### is real hatred.



HaHa I can't even say the P word.     I agree about lack of pressure. The Hockey News has the Caps at 17-1 to win the Cup, with them going out in the 2nd round (again) against the Pens.

Of course they also had the Caps winning the Cup the last 2 years...


----------



## jg21

b23hqb said:


> Let's go Lightning!




I'd love to see Stamkos healthy for a whole season.


----------



## Hank

4 game suspension for Tom Wilson to start the new season...


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> I'd love to see Stamkos healthy for a whole season.



That would be a miracle in itself, and it would be nice, But Stammer is what he is - a great player but prone to the lengthy injury bug.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Jagr is playing another year. His last one.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Jagr is playing another year. His last one.



Again?


----------



## Hank

Ovi!!!!

natural hat trick... verrry nice.


Other News:

Hawks - 10
Pens - 1


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Again?



That's what I said. The guy's an age-less wonder.



Hank said:


> Ovi!!!!
> 
> natural hat trick... verrry nice.
> 
> 
> Other News:
> 
> Hawks - 10
> Pens - 1



I wish my Bucs would have won last night (they should have), but I'll take a come-from-behind SO win and an Ovi Hat Trick!







*and a Pens blowout loss.


----------



## Hank

Four hat tricks have been scored in season-opening games for the first time in 100 years, since the 1917-18 season.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> That's what I said. The guy's an age-less wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my Bucs would have won last night (they should have), but I'll take a come-from-behind SO win and an Ovi Hat Trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and a Pens blowout loss.



I was there at the CITS last night. Thursday night football sucks for the players. Winston stunk the joint up for three quarters, too many dropped passes, and a kicker that should be out the door today. 

Back on topic - waiting on the Lightning to face off today. Let's go Lightning!


----------



## jg21

Ovi running around out there like a 25 year old.


10-1   Nice to see...


----------



## twinoaks207

Nice to see hockey back. I've given up totally on the NFL after their recent exhibition of idiocy (except for Villanueva - if I hadn't sworn to not support the league in any way financially, I'd have bought his jersey.)

10-1 was definitely a wtf (and a "told you not to let Fleury go!"), but my Pens redeemed themselves yesterday evening with a W.


----------



## Hank

What a game! No expectations seem to be working, albeit only 2 games into the season.... 

I tell ya, that Ovi guy has lost a step and is out of shape and probably too old for this fast league!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> What a game! No expectations seem to be working, albeit only 2 games into the season....
> 
> I tell ya, that Ovi guy has lost a step and is out of shape and probably too old for this fast league!



First player in 100 years to have back to back games with hat tricks in first 2 games.

7 goals in 2 games? Kuzy with 7 assists already. 

Curious about the depth in the 3rd and 4th lines, but so far, so good.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Good game last night. #### Kunitz.







Caps have been hung up in their zone too much. D needs to work on getting the puck clear.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Good game last night. #### Kunitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caps have been hung up in their zone too much. D needs to work on getting the puck clear.



Didn't know the outcome until now - your descriptive adjective on Kunitz sort of gave the result away without even looking it up. Let's go Lightning! A good start for both teams so far.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Good game last night. #### Kunitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caps have been hung up in their zone too much. D needs to work on getting the puck clear.



BS on those too many men on ice calls


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> BS on those too many men on ice calls



They seem to be really picky on those calls, the refs are.


----------



## jg21

b23hqb said:


> They seem to be really picky on those calls, the refs are.


  The calls were questionable, but it was a freaking shooting gallery towards Gruby at the end.   He played great, even without a stick.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Doesn't help that Chorney and Ness are horrible.I'd like to see Djoos play.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Doesn't help that Chorney and Ness are horrible.I'd like to see Djoos play.



Yeah... Chorney is usually a solid player... Ness, good grief!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah... Chorney is usually a solid player... Ness, good grief!!!



Chorney is fast, but always out of position. Maybe it's early season rust but Ness needs some more work.

If it weren't for Grubi it would have not been this close of a game at all.






Up next, Wednesday night rivalry against the Pens!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Chorney is fast, but always out of position. Maybe it's early season rust but Ness needs some more work.
> 
> If it weren't for Grubi it would have not been this close of a game at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next, Wednesday night rivalry against the Pens!



Only the 4th game of the season, but we need this win tonight!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Only the 4th game of the season, but we need this win tonight!



Any game against the Pens is like the Stanley Cup final. 

Hoping I get out of class early enough to watch it!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

The Djoos was loose last night! 

Penalties and more penalties. Defense has GOT to step it up. Way too many shots on goal and 3 PPGs isn't a recipe for success. Glad to see Ovi get #8 and another rookie get his first goal in his first game.


----------



## b23hqb

Hopefully, youse guys tired them out some to make it a bit easier for the Bolts tonight in Tampa. Let's go Lightning! 

Pittsburgh is always a tough nut to crack, and they are the current legitimate dynasty in hockey these days.


----------



## Hank

So much for the good start... At least the D tightened up last night.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Maybe one of these games both offense and defense will play a complete game.

It'd be much worse if Holtby wasn't his usualy great self


----------



## Hank

Especially with Nisky hurt, I agree...


http://www.thehockeynews.com/news/article/capitals-should-trade-for-a-defenseman-right-now


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning! Off to a very good start for the season, and a reall well played shutout of Columbus last night. Now the dreaded Penguins on Sat in Tampa.


----------



## Hank

Penalties are gettin' ridiculous.... 

Not so sure right now is the time to groom a young D-Man (Bowey) with Nisky out. Makin' me nervous...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Penalties are gettin' ridiculous....
> 
> Not so sure right now is the time to groom a young D-Man (Bowey) with Nisky out. Makin' me nervous...



Defense will be the killer, but then again, I'm not sure anyone could say our Offense looks bad.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Now Burky goes to IR with upper body injury. Stephenson called up.

Niskanen, Graovac, and now Burakovsky out


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I was in Tampa last weekend to watch my Bucs #### the bed. I'm hoping me being at Capital One Arena tonight brings good luck!

Caps have been playing well considering the injuries. The 3rd line is playing great (Eller and Willy are killing it) but the team needs to cut down on the penalties.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was in Tampa last weekend to watch my Bucs #### the bed. I'm hoping me being at Capital One Arena tonight brings good luck!
> 
> Caps have been playing well considering the injuries. The 3rd line is playing great (Eller and Willy are killing it) but the team needs to cut down on the penalties.



Yeah, the penalties are driving me mental (or more mental)... Better start spending more time on the penalty kill in practice.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Yeah, the penalties are driving me mental (or more mental)... Better start spending more time on the penalty kill in practice.



Top lines need to produce also. Ovie got #11, but I need more from Kuzy, Backy and Oshie.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was in Tampa last weekend to watch my Bucs #### the bed. I'm hoping me being at Capital One Arena tonight brings good luck!
> 
> Caps have been playing well considering the injuries. The 3rd line is playing great (Eller and Willy are killing it) but the team needs to cut down on the penalties.



I had two great tickets for sale that game - I was in GA for a wedding. Should have let me know - I hope your seats were as good as mine.

Lets Go Lightning!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> I had two great tickets for sale that game - I was in GA for a wedding. Should have let me know - I hope your seats were as good as mine.
> 
> Lets Go Lightning!



I was in 107, row AA. Right on the endzone line, Bucs side. My wife got them for me and the trip down for the weekend for my birthday so I don;t think it would have been a good idea to ask to buy more tix.

Of course, I could have been on the field and been pissed the way these guys have been playing.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was in 107, row AA. Right on the endzone line, Bucs side. My wife got them for me and the trip down for the weekend for my birthday so I don;t think it would have been a good idea to ask to buy more tix.
> 
> Of course, I could have been on the field and been pissed the way these guys have been playing.



I'm section 134, on the 25, visitors side, 13 rows up. You were pretty much catacorner to my seats. Hope you had a good time regardless of the crap the Bucs left on the field.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning! Four in a row, first single West coast swing sweep in Cali in 23 years, a little fortunate not enough video evidence to overturn a call, and all is well. Really good start to the season.


----------



## Hank

Caps beat the Pens! I'm a happy mofo. 

Holtby, NHL's 3rd Star of the week.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

And they _squeaked_ by the Oilers, even with Trotz questionable line pairings. 

Glad to see Holtby get his 200th win, a Pens loss, and Holtby again stanidng on his head against the Oilers.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Once again, I say something and they lose. 

That was a crazy 2nd period.


----------



## Hank

Season is over if they don't address their problems on D as well as these ####ing penalties. They can't seem to put a whole 60 minutes together.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Season is over if they don't address their problems on D as well as these ####ing penalties. They can't seem to put a whole 60 minutes together.



The penalties are maddening. I don't know if it's the Defense or Holtby, by we haven't given up many goals (until last night).


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> The penalties are maddening. I don't know if it's the Defense or Holtby, by we haven't given up many goals (until last night).



Our GA isn't exactly leading the league. Hell, the goal differential is a -3.... Considering last year, we had the best in the league all year! I think the defense from the forwards is an issue. Nobody is taking bodies out when they are around the net. Playing way too passive. 

- Chorney: This guy is a starter! He should be playing in every game.

- Connolly: Sit him down & bring the Aussie back...

- Eller: Consistency Please!


----------



## Hank

Welp.... Vrana was scratched & the Aussie is in... Good enough for me!


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## Hank




----------



## jg21

Caps looking solid lately, and Burakovsky due back tonight.      I wonder if Graovac will clear waivers? I think he has an upside.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

10 of 12 and Ovi is scoring like a machine. 

Top line Tom Wilson is on fire lately. (as is the whole top line).

I've been afraid to post in this thread as it seems to be bad luck *knocks on wood*.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> 10 of 12 and Ovi is scoring like a machine.
> 
> Top line Tom Wilson is on fire lately. (as is the whole top line).
> 
> I've been afraid to post in this thread as it seems to be bad luck *knocks on wood*.



Kucherov! Vasilevskiy! Lightning all over the leader boards! Getting near the New Years Day outdoor game, and that's when it really starts to feel like hockey. Lets Go Lightning!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> 10 of 12 and Ovi is scoring like a machine.
> 
> Top line Tom Wilson is on fire lately. (as is the whole top line).
> 
> I've been afraid to post in this thread as it seems to be bad luck *knocks on wood*.



Ha! Me too, Man! Using the "zero focus on what they are supposed to achieve" approach with the team this year, since there is no focus on the team this year! I noticed Connolly has picked up his game since I called him out on here, because we all know SOMD.com is a juggernaut for Hockey talk, so I am sure he saw my comment... You're welcome!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Ha! Me too, Man! Using the "zero focus on what they are supposed to achieve" approach with the team this year, since there is no focus on the team this year! I noticed Connolly has picked up his game since I called him out on here, because we all know SOMD.com is a juggernaut for Hockey talk, so I am sure he saw my comment... You're welcome!



After my comment, they lost so maybe it's "don't post the day before a game". 

A few guys on the back end have stepped up. Chiasson and Vrana were flying all over the ice last night. 

Poor Bruins can't catch a break vs. the Caps.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> After my comment, they lost so maybe it's "don't post the day before a game".
> 
> A few guys on the back end have stepped up. Chiasson and Vrana were flying all over the ice last night.
> 
> Poor Bruins can't catch a break vs. the Caps.



That Vrana goal was sick. That kid is quick!


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> That Vrana goal was sick. That kid is quick!



Orlov goal... Even sicker!

What's up w/ those Pens? I've never seen them so low in the Power Rankings...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Orlov goal... Even sicker!
> 
> What's up w/ those Pens? I've never seen them so low in the Power Rankings...



That Orlov goal is highlight worthy all year and should be in consideration for best goal of the year. That was just nasty. Against Klingberg no less....

Welcome back Burky (for a awhile now)! That setup (and shot) to Connolly was awesome, then the OTGWG.

Some really questionable calls by the refs (did you see the one pick Willy up by his sweater and haul him off? ), but Wilson needs to cool it. All he did was rack up a bunch of PIMs. Roussel's a dick though.

Oshie and Kuzy had a down night....like, all night.


----------



## jg21

I figure Oshie just needs to get used to playing at game speed again, and all will be well. Agree about Kuzy last night.


----------



## Hank

Vegas takes down the Lightning. Wins w/ 2.3 seconds left in regulation... Wow!


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Vegas takes down the Lightning. Wins w/ 2.3 seconds left in regulation... Wow!



Yup. We feel the penalty dished out against TB was unjustified with 30 seconds to go, but it is what it is. Since then the Bolts have won five of six, including three shutouts, and ending 2017 and starting 2018 with shutout wins. They are rocking the league right now, for sure. I'll be at the Vegas game on the 18th, for hopefully a payback win.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Yup. We feel the penalty dished out against TB was unjustified with 30 seconds to go, but it is what it is. Since then the Bolts have won five of six, including three shutouts, and ending 2017 and starting 2018 with shutout wins. They are rocking the league right now, for sure. I'll be at the Vegas game on the 18th, for hopefully a payback win.



Nice. That should be an awesome game.


----------



## Hank

In my opinion, Vegas has been the most impressive team, this season...


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> In my opinion, Vegas has been the most impressive team, this season...



Yup. I can't really call them an expansion team, at least in relation to those teams in the past that had nothing to start with except rejects from other teams. Today, it is set up for "expansion teams" to almost guarantee success early on for the owners to get their investment back. Vegas is very, very good, to say the least.


----------



## Hank

Welp, halfway through the season and I have to say I am bit surprised where the Caps are. The Metro division is tight though, real tight... No room for a bad run of games. Let's Go Caps!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I was at the game last night. It was a weird game, but they came out with the W. And I got a bomber hat, so that's a plus.

I'm also surprised, mainly after the beginning of the season but I hope the bye doesn't come back and bite them again this year.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was at the game last night. It was a weird game, but they came out with the W. And I got a bomber hat, so that's a plus.
> 
> I'm also surprised, mainly after the beginning of the season but I hope the bye doesn't come back and bite them again this year.



Well, they just had a 5 day break. Won both games after...

I heard they had to pass the hats out at the end of the game because the truck was late delivering them. Not sure if that is true...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Well, they just had a 5 day break. Won both games after...
> 
> I heard they had to pass the hats out at the end of the game because the truck was late delivering them. Not sure if that is true...



Not sure what prompted it, but yea we got them walking out (they are super nice, BTW. I half expected them to be ####). Walking in, they had a sign up saying we'd get "tonight's giveaway at the end of the game".


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Not sure what prompted it, but yea we got them walking out (they are super nice, BTW. I half expected them to be ####). Walking in, they had a sign up saying we'd get "tonight's giveaway at the end of the game".



Nice! Yeah, I want one..... You ever check out the App, Gametime? Seats go cheap on day of / day before a game...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Nice! Yeah, I want one..... You ever check out the App, Gametime? Seats go cheap on day of / day before a game...



Not until now, thanks!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Thursday night's game....woof.
I thought Friday was another of the same until the last 3 minutes or so. That was exciting as hell (and you could feel the wind get sucked right out of that building).

Now what the hell am I going to do the next few days?


----------



## Hank

Philly and Pitt are surging... I was enjoying seeing both at the bottom of that clusterf**k division... Devils have lost 6 in a row. Hope they get a win between now and Thursday. We seem to have a problem with hungry and bottom feeder teams!


----------



## b23hqb

It's actually below freezing here in Tampa this AM, so it feels like hockey! Will be crisp and chilly this evening heading into the Arena for the Bolts - Golden Knights game tonight. Should be fun. Go Lightning!


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> It's actually below freezing here in Tampa this AM, so it feels like hockey! Will be crisp and chilly this evening heading into the Arena for the Bolts - Golden Knights game tonight. Should be fun. Go Lightning!



Awesome! Game of the Week.

Cappies stunk up Jersey... As if Jersey needed anymore stank in that state! Lucky to get a point.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Awesome! Game of the Week.
> 
> Cappies stunk up Jersey... As if Jersey needed anymore stank in that state! Lucky to get a point.



Can't say I was susprised (maybe I jinxed it!?) given the break and travel issues, but man that was bad. 

Vegas gave it to Tampa


----------



## b23hqb

Hank said:


> Awesome! Game of the Week.
> 
> Cappies stunk up Jersey... As if Jersey needed anymore stank in that state! Lucky to get a point.



Sure wasn't game of the week from my seats. Bolts started bad, and it just turned worse in a bad performance for the Hedman-less defense. Yuck.


----------



## Hank

https://www.nhl.com/news/metropolitan-division-reset/c-295337224?tid=277548856

Metro is tight!

Ovi wants Greeny back on the blue line. He is playing some good hockey!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I was about to post about Greeny. 

Not sure how I feel about it. Shatty Deuces put a bad taste in my mouth last year. drummer But we need some major help on the blue line.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was about to post about Greeny.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about it. Shatty Deuces put a bad taste in my mouth last year. drummer But we need some major help on the blue line.



Why Chorney isn't in the lineup baffles me. Solid Blue Liner in my opinion!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Why Chorney isn't in the lineup baffles me. Solid Blue Liner in my opinion!



He's certainly not any worse than Bowey.


----------



## jg21

Green would be a welcome return. He seems to have refined his D-game in the past few years. I talked to a Red Wings' season ticket holder a few weeks ago and they love him in Detroit.   My problem with him in Washington was that he'd get all caught up on the rush and suddenly there was a 2-on-1 breakaway going the other way.    

I fear the youngsters will be exposed in the playoffs big time.  Get Chorney in there for some action now.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Phew. I was a bit scared after the 1st period. Nice finish in the 2nd and 3rd by the Caps, including ending some scoreless streaks. Hopefully this is the start of a nice run.

Get ready for a busy schedule! 33 games in 67 nights.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Phew. I was a bit scared after the 1st period. Nice finish in the 2nd and 3rd by the Caps, including ending some scoreless streaks. Hopefully this is the start of a nice run.
> 
> Get ready for a busy schedule! 33 games in 67 nights.




Did you see how relieved Oshie was when he scored? 

The next couple months is going to be a dog fight in the standings. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Did you see how relieved Oshie was when he scored?
> 
> The next couple months is going to be a dog fight in the standings. This is going to be fun!



Hell, I was relieved for him.  After he scored I threw both hands up like, "about time!". 

Burky is having a bad year. Eller and Connolly line is something else. Carlson needs to work on his passes. Kuzy needs to work on watching the puck more. Djoos needs to work on not checking his own goalie. 

The metro is also a great division and I'm looking forward to focusing on hockey. Football is almost done and hunting season is almost over (but the semester just started at school).


----------



## jg21

Oshie fined 5K for his crosscheck on Letang last night. Are you kidding me?


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning! Five wins out of seven so far in this extended (four prior and four after the break) eight game road trip. Not too shabby with the injuries to key players. Next man up seems to be working out quite well, and the next man up doesn't want to be sent back down, for sure. Seems to be a pretty nice predicament to be in.  Still a long way to go, and in this game, we know anything can happen.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps begin their "We know our D sucks, but we've had the offense to hold up the team" skid.


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps begin their "We know our D sucks, but we've had the offense to hold up the team" skid.



Caps begin their "let's sign a defenseman for our epic playoff run"

Orpik.... SMDH!!

Carlson.... Scoring but sloppy D

Bowey.... Go play in Hershey & let Chorney on the ice.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Caps begin their "let's sign a defenseman for our epic playoff run"
> 
> Orpik.... SMDH!!
> 
> Carlson.... Scoring but sloppy D
> 
> Bowey.... Go play in Hershey & let Chorney on the ice.



 That too.

Orpik. Man I don't know what his deal is. 

Bowey needs to go and I think Kempny is taking his spot. Bowey is just....bad. I wonder if Kempny is playing tonight.

In other news, go Team USA! They looked good last night (and terrible against Russia....excuse me, "The athletes from Russia").


----------



## Chris0nllyn

We'll see how tonight goes for the Caps. The Hawks blew them out, then they got blown out by VGK. The Caps "bounced back" against..............Buffalo.

This will be a game that shows what this team is really about. Hopefully they stop giving up during long stretches of the game (like the entire 3rd period last night).


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> That too.
> 
> Orpik. Man I don't know what his deal is.
> 
> Bowey needs to go and I think Kempny is taking his spot. Bowey is just....bad. I wonder if Kempny is playing tonight.
> 
> In other news, go Team USA! They looked good last night (and terrible against Russia....excuse me, "The athletes from Russia").



What do you think about Chorney? I made a comment on a Caps site and more than none said they didn't think Chorney was NHL caliber.... I beg to differ. He has started 24 games this season with a +8. I think he is solid & every time for the past two seasons he has been called up, he has stepped up!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> What do you think about Chorney? I made a comment on a Caps site and more than none said they didn't think Chorney was NHL caliber.... I beg to differ. He has started 24 games this season with a +8. I think he is solid & every time for the past two seasons he has been called up, he has stepped up!



RMNB? That site is like a cult following. Whatever the author says goes. Just look at Schmidt. They think he's the second coming of Christ. He's good and a great guy, sure, but not quite the doomsday Forsberg-level loss the Caps suffered as they make it out to be.

I don't think I've seen enough of Chorney to really say one way or another. His (limited) stats shows his gives up the puck a bit too much for my liking (11 giveaways this season alone in his limited ice time) That being said, there's a few players I think I've seen _too much_. Bowey needs to sit. Orpik needs a line change, drop in minutes, or a sit, but Trotz has a thing for the older fellas. I'd be okay rotating Chorney in but I don't know why Trotz won't do that.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> RMNB? That site is like a cult following. Whatever the author says goes. Just look at Schmidt. They think he's the second coming of Christ. He's good and a great guy, sure, but not quite the doomsday Forsberg-level loss the Caps suffered as they make it out to be.
> 
> I don't think I've seen enough of Chorney to really say one way or another. His (limited) stats shows his gives up the puck a bit too much for my liking (11 giveaways this season alone in his limited ice time) That being said, there's a few players I think I've seen _too much_. Bowey needs to sit. Orpik needs a line change, drop in minutes, or a sit, but Trotz has a thing for the older fellas. I'd be okay rotating Chorney in but I don't know why Trotz won't do that.



Well Crap! https://www.russianmachineneverbrea...ington-capitals-place-taylor-chorney-waivers/

I think Carlson needs less minutes as well. Seems his mistakes come late in the game, but definitely Orpik.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Well Crap! https://www.russianmachineneverbrea...ington-capitals-place-taylor-chorney-waivers/
> 
> I think Carlson needs less minutes as well. Seems his mistakes come late in the game, but definitely Orpik.



Well that escalated quickly. 

We'll see if he makes it through waivers.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Woof.

Mens US Team is out and Caps lost (shocker there).


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Woof.
> 
> Mens US Team is out and Caps lost (shocker there).



Man! I fell asleep right before the damn shootout. They needed Oshie!

Caps have some serious Defensive woes & Holtby hasn't even been sharp lately... I sure hope they have another move up their sleeve after putting Chorney on waivers...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Man! I fell asleep right before the damn shootout. They needed Oshie!
> 
> Caps have some serious Defensive woes & Holtby hasn't even been sharp lately... I sure hope they have another move up their sleeve after putting Chorney on waivers...



I feel asleep early in the third, woke up and watched the rest of it this morning. Team USA would have been stacked if Bettman wasn't a dick.

Holtby has not been good recently, I agree. 0-2-2 in his last 4 or something like that, but the D in front of him hasn't helped either.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I sure hope they have another move up their sleeve after putting Chorney on waivers...



Called it!



> Wednesday, the team announced that they acquired puck-moving Jakub Jerabek from the Montreal Canadiens for a 2019 fifth-round pick.


https://www.russianmachineneverbrea...-jerabek-montreal-canadiens-fifth-round-pick/

Our old buddy Tortz got Chorney


> Capitals defenseman Taylor Chorney was put on waivers Tuesday. He did not make it through.
> 
> According to Brian Hedger, the Columbus Blue Jackets have claimed the Capitals former seventh defenseman.


https://www.russianmachineneverbrea...ey-claimed-off-waivers-columbus-blue-jackets/


----------



## b23hqb

Nice win by the Bolts last night in their personal house of horrors up there. Feels good for them. Been a while since they found a way to win up there.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Go US Women's Hockey Team!


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Go US Women's Hockey Team!



They got 'er done. Kudos to them.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Go US Women's Hockey Team!



Good game. Wish the shootout wouldn't be the decider, but it is what it is....


----------



## Hank

Ugh...

Orpik remains in the lineup despite having the third worst possession numbers (43.74 shot attempt percentage) among any defenseman in the NHL (minimum 600 minutes at even strength).


----------



## Hank

Caps are trying for Erik Karlsson


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Caps are trying for Erik Karlsson



Ugh. Our Carlson would have to go I think. 

I think they'd really overpay for Karly. Orpik needs to go.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Ugh. Our Carlson would have to go I think.
> 
> I think they'd really overpay for Karly. Orpik needs to go.



One rumor I read is a Vrana trade. Who knows how legit that is.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> One rumor I read is a Vrana trade. Who knows how legit that is.



That would suck. I like Vrana and within a few years, we'll need more young guys


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Coming down to the wire. Ottawa probably wants way too much and I think the Caps won't do anything else.


----------



## jg21

Looks like Caps made no major moves.  Orpik's Trotz's guy.   I bet Jerabek steps in for Djoos, since it looks like Kempny's already replaced Bowey.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

McDonaugh to Tampa.

Tampa got him, NYR got everything but the kitchen sink (Libor Hajek, Brett Holden, Vladislav Nemestnikov, 2018 1st round pick, conditional second round pick).

Green also looks to be staying with Detroit.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> McDonaugh to Tampa.
> 
> Tampa got him, NYR got everything but the kitchen sink (Libor Hajek, Brett Holden, Vladislav Nemestnikov, 2018 1st round pick, conditional second round pick).
> 
> Green also looks to be staying with Detroit.



Not quite. Gotta give someone good to get something good, Nemestikof is a good player, the other two are average players, and the big one could be the trade pick that should be a first rounder if TB wins the Cup. Plus they have new dude top notch defender with a left hand shot for the next two playoff runs for only about $5 mil. Only.: What a bargain, eh? Heading out to the game now VS Toronto. Hopefully, I'll see a better performance than my last game.


----------



## Hank

Man! What a Chit Show! They aren't going anywhere with that D & the way Holtby has been performing. Keep Gruby in! It will be interesting to see who gets the start tonight!

And Philly in first makes me literally sick!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Man! What a Chit Show! They aren't going anywhere with that D & the way Holtby has been performing. Keep Gruby in! It will be interesting to see who gets the start tonight!
> 
> And Philly in first makes me literally sick!



Grubi is outplaying Holtby. Plain and simple. It amazes me that Trotz is willing to sit Holtby after 1 but Orpik is out there stinking up the place day in and day out. Is it because he believes Orpik is good, or that no one else they have is any better?

It's certainly not all on Holtby though when the Caps blue line is giving other team high danger shots a few feet from the net.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> It's certainly not all on Holtby though when the Caps blue line is giving other team high danger shots a few feet from the net.



Yup... Just not playing physical enough... You gotta start wiping people out down there!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> It will be interesting to see who gets the start tonight!



Grubauer will be in net tonight. Djoos is sitting, Jarebek will get his first start as a Cap, and dumpsterfire Orpik is still in.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Grubauer will be in net tonight. Djoos is sitting, Jarebek will get his first start as a Cap, and dumpsterfire Orpik is still in.



Didn't Orpik sit himself out a few seasons ago? I don't remember the circumstances, but pretty sure that happened. Funny, last night Joe B. kept complimenting his play last night.

Wilson is a beast! An assist away last night from a Gordie Howe hat trick! He pummeled that dude!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Didn't Orpik sit himself out a few seasons ago? I don't remember the circumstances, but pretty sure that happened. Funny, last night Joe B. kept complimenting his play last night.
> 
> Wilson is a beast! An assist away last night from a Gordie Howe hat trick! He pummeled that dude!



I think as a veteran, he should know when he's not playing up to snuff. Niskanen played well last night, but Orpik had 2 penalties. Not sure how played well. 

#TopLineTom The uppercut was what did him in.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Awesome Winter Classic. 

Holtby had a nice bounce-back game. All the top guys played awesome. 

Now on the the west-coast trip and 10pm games.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Awesome Winter Classic.
> 
> Holtby had a nice bounce-back game. All the top guys played awesome.
> 
> Now on the the west-coast trip and 10pm games.



He looked really shaky in that 1st period of the Winter Classic. He has lost some of his Mojo. I say keep playing Grubs. I think Trotz is thinking that as well. Last night was a chit show!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I say keep playing Grubs. I think Trotz is thinking that as well.



Apparently Trotz says Grubi should play "for a bit"


----------



## jg21

Seems like since Mitch Korn cut back on his day-to-day involvement at the beginning of the year, things aren't quite the same for Holtby.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Seems like since Mitch Korn cut back on his day-to-day involvement at the beginning of the year, things aren't quite the same for Holtby.



Apparently he's come back to help Holtby as a "consultant".


----------



## b23hqb

TB Lightning finally, finally, broke that streak of six consecutive overtime/shoot out games with a multiple goal win over NYR. 9-0-1 for the last 10, with six more consecutive home games coming up seems to be a nice place to be at this time of the season, eh? This eight game home stand makes up for that eight game road trip earlier this year, for sure. They can actually get in some practice time on the ice, which will help.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Caps are treading water right now. It doesn't look good.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Caps are treading water right now. It doesn't look good.



Every single damn time Gruby is in net, they can't score.... Oshie signs a huge contract & will be lucky to reach 15 goals this season...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Every single damn time Gruby is in net, they can't score.... Oshie signs a huge contract & will be lucky to reach 15 goals this season...



Oshie seems like he needs a damn rabbit's foot or something. Just bad, bad luck. 

Carlson and Burky can't stay with the puck to save their lives. Orpik's stick seems like it weighs 500lbs. 

Kempney looks good. A little turnover prone between the bluelines, but he's fast and tenacious. 

Not sure if Ovi is feeling the pressure or not, but I think his 1,000th game is against Pittsburgh. Hopefully he'll get #600 before then, but would be nice for him to get it during that game.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

GMBM gets a contract extension. 

https://www.nhl.com/news/brian-maclellan-re-signs-to-stay-with-washington-as-gm/c-296782798


----------



## Hank

Gotta stick with Gruby! Thank God we have a decent backup...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

600!!!!

I was sitting in class watching it.  Professor walked over and asked "Who's playing".


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> 600!!!!
> 
> I was sitting in class watching it.  Professor walked over and asked "Who's playing".



That was awesome! I love the trolls on the hockey sites that call him a one way & selfish player... They obviously know nothing about hockey... I give due respect for every great hockey player, regardless what team they play for... This is one Hell of an accomplishment!

On the Defense side of things.... Djoos and Bowey scratches are what the Doctor ordered! D is much tighter!


----------



## Hank

Aaaaannnnddd... Bowey sent to Hershey. Writing was on the wall.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Aaaaannnnddd... Bowey sent to Hershey. Writing was on the wall.



He needed it. With the new additions playing well enough, someone was on the bottom of the totem pole.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Holtby will start Friday. Oshie moved down to the 2nd line with Burky and Backy.


----------



## jg21

I have a bad feeling Kuzy has a broken left wrist. Trotz said he'll be back for the playoffs. That sounds bad.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> I have a bad feeling Kuzy has a broken left wrist. Trotz said he'll be back for the playoffs. That sounds bad.



I thought he has a broken arm after watching the slow-mos but he's day-to-day. If it was broken he'd be week to week, plus he's already practicing.


----------



## jg21

Yeah on the replay it looked like something was bad on that arm, but it's good news he was skating and taking some soft shots.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Sheesh. Barely squeaked by last night.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Sheesh. Barely squeaked by last night.



How do you even let Holtby back in.... All my years as a hockey fan, rule number one, is play the hot goaltender!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> How do you even let Holtby back in.... All my years as a hockey fan, rule number one, is play the hot goaltender!



Grubi is rolling. 2 SO (including a 39 save one last night) in 5 games? Yea, I think so.

The Metro is super tight, but the Caps need to keep their foot on the pedal. 

You see the new guys the signed? Gersich and Geisser.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Grubi is rolling. 2 SO (including a 39 save one last night) in 5 games? Yea, I think so.
> 
> The Metro is super tight, but the Caps need to keep their foot on the pedal.
> 
> You see the new guys the signed? Gersich and Geisser.



Yeah, they are talking about suiting Gersich up... That kid Geisser looks 12, but he's a big boy at 6'4".


----------



## Hank

As much as I can't stand the prick, this goal was sick!


----------



## Hank

So ready for the playoffs!

Chris, did you hangout with Locker, last night at The Brick?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> So ready for the playoffs!
> 
> Chris, did you hangout with Locker, last night at The Brick?



Man I didn't know he was going to be there!

I was at another bar watching the game and passed Brick to do so. Damnit!

I don't have Facebook and it seems that was the only advertisement out there.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

That was a suprisingly good game held together by good goaltending. 

Kuzy with the OTGWG and how about Gersich's first game? Kid was everywhere.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

GREAT game last night. All around. Maybe 2 bad plays, but Grubauer is hot hot hot right now. Not sure why Trotz wouldn't start Grubi after 4/11.


----------



## Hank

Geno's temper tantrum was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Hank

That Buky goal! Sick!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

He and Orlov have had some top-10 highlight reel goals this year. 

Looks like Gersich is in the last two games. Glad to see that. 

Holtby looked better as the game went on. Hopefully each goalie plays each of the last 2 games.

Ready for the 'loffs!



Side note, going back to page one and reading over our game thoughts since game 1 is entertaining.


----------



## Hank

Praying for a Philly loss vs. The Rags & Panthers to win last 2!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Travis Boyd looked bad last night. He had that one good chance at the end and missed. 

DSP needs to have his ice time cut in half, at least. I like the guy, but he hasn't had a point since, what, February? Since being joined with Eller, Eller hasn't gotten a point either. I want to see more Vrana and Gersich needs playing time as I think he's the only guy ready to jump right into the NHL.


Hopefully these couple days off will help a few guys heal.


----------



## b23hqb

The playoffs are finally upon us. The Jeckyl/Hyde Lightning for the last month managed to secure home ice on the East side of the bracket, whatever that's worth, with the help from the stinking Panthers (96 points and fail to make the playoffs! - go figure) beating the Bruins. Should be interesting, one way or the other.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Travis Boyd looked bad last night. He had that one good chance at the end and missed.
> 
> DSP needs to have his ice time cut in half, at least. I like the guy, but he hasn't had a point since, what, February? Since being joined with Eller, Eller hasn't gotten a point either. I want to see more Vrana and Gersich needs playing time as I think he's the only guy ready to jump right into the NHL.
> 
> 
> Hopefully these couple days off will help a few guys heal.



DSP's ice time was being cut towards the end of the season. I don't think he will log many minutes in the playoffs. 

I'm so psyched for all the playoffs to start... Especially the East... Philly/Pens & Toronto/Boston will be brutal!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

I was hoping somewhere local (*cough* Brick *cough*) would have a viewing party. Might just have to have my own. 

I'm pumped.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> I was hoping somewhere local (*cough* Brick *cough*) would have a viewing party. Might just have to have my own.
> 
> I'm pumped.



I am jacked to watch tonight as well... Somewhere out there, Larry is cracking a beer & getting ready to watch his first game of the season...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> I am jacked to watch tonight as well... Somewhere out there, Larry is cracking a beer & getting ready to watch his first game of the season...



 Right about now, he'd be chiming in this thread.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Right about now, he'd be chiming in this thread.



Under what disguise? I do miss Gude, if he is really gone at all.


----------



## Hank

b23hqb said:


> I do miss Gude, if he is really gone at all.



Well, if he is still around, he certainly isn't talking sports & music. Two things he seemed pretty passionate about... 

Larry & Andy Kaufman... 2 Legends!


----------



## b23hqb

The silence is deafening and says it all. No need to even check the scoreboard.

Obviously, at least three more games to get it going, right?


----------



## jg21

I hope game 1 was a wake-up call for the Caps. 

STAY OUT OF THE DAMN BOX.  That is all.


----------



## b23hqb

jg21 said:


> I hope game 1 was a wake-up call for the Caps.
> 
> STAY OUT OF THE DAMN BOX.  That is all.



That is usually a big factor in hockey.


----------



## Hank

For ####s sake!!!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Horse's ass. 

What a mess.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

MY heart can't take this ####.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> MY heart can't take this ####.



No chit!


----------



## b23hqb

Your boys won one. Be happy.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Your boys won one. Be happy.



Oh I'm happy. 

But 4 OTs in 3 games. My palms were sweaty the entire time.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Oh I'm happy.
> 
> But 4 OTs in 3 games. My palms were sweaty the entire time.



Yup. The bolts went through that 6 straight games during their 9-0-1 streak in Feb/Mar. A win is a win.


----------



## Hank

Pitt spankin' that Philly ass. Just like during the regular season. Think Philly was giving up average of 5 per game against Pitt during the season.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

What a game. Keep it up boys!


----------



## jg21

That was the best I've seen them play all year. Just relentless.               Keep it going!


----------



## Hank

BJ's look worn out.


----------



## jg21

Shirley... they can win 1 out of the next 2, right?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> Shirley... they can win 1 out of the next 2, right?



You shut your mouth!


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> You shut your mouth!


----------



## b23hqb

Lets go, Maple Leafs!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Round 2, Game 1. Caps vs. Penguins is Thursday at 7pm. 

Until then, Game 7, Leafs and Bruins tonight.


----------



## Hank

Chris0nllyn said:


> Round 2, Game 1. Caps vs. Penguins is Thursday at 7pm.
> 
> Until then, Game 7, Leafs and Bruins tonight.



Going to be a good one tonight! Go Leafs!

Gino is hurting w/ a lower body injury. Not sure if he will be out there Thursday, and if so, I say we aim for the lower body!


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Hank said:


> Going to be a good one tonight! Go Leafs!
> 
> Gino is hurting w/ a lower body injury. Not sure if he will be out there Thursday, and if so, I say we aim for the lower body!



Malkin and Hagelin are both OUT for Game 1. Likely ready to go for Game 2.

Burky is week to week, but honestly, the way Stephenson has been playing I wouldn't rush it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn




----------



## Chris0nllyn

Willy is gone for 2 more games and Caps' top line looked bad last night. I thought they played well in some cases, but Ovi nor DSP had a SoG. DSP should NOT be on the top line. Personally, I think Stephenson or Oshie should be there but the second line looks real good together. 

Some folks are saying Gersich or Vrana but I don't think Gersich has enough experience and while he's fast and tenacious, he made a few mistakes last night and gave the puck away. We need a good two-way forward on the top line.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning! I don't care who wins Caps - Pens, just that it goes seven games and they really beat each other up.


----------



## jg21

Okay...(deep breath)... This could be the night. Do I really believe it'll happen? Nope. Seen this movie too many times.  This team does seem different and Pen's defense is suspect, but that offense scares the crap out of me.     Move Eller up to 2nd line C; I doubt if Backstrom plays tonight.

But man, please don't give me any more reason to hate the Penguins.     C'mon boys, you can do this.


----------



## DoWhat

Yes, finally.

Go Caps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jg21

DoWhat said:


> Yes, finally.
> 
> Go Caps!!!!!!!!!!!




Well put.     AFT.   Lightning will be tough, but getting by Pittsburgh is so sweet.   Only halfway there, though.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning all the way.


----------



## jg21

Can the Caps sweep the Lightning in TB? I certainly don't think so, but coming back to DC 1-1 is fine.  Caps played great last night for a large portion of the game, but Lightning offense can explode at any time. Caps defense seems to be at another level lately, though.


----------



## b23hqb

Can the Caps win another game this season as the Lightning repeat their previous series with Boston? Game 1 goes to Washington. Game 2 Tonight. Go Bolts. I see at least a sixth game in this series.


----------



## b23hqb

Lightning! Now in this NHL playoff season of home ice meaning nothing for all the teams so far, back to Tampa to end that streak. I hope.


----------



## DoWhat

*Go CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Monello




----------



## b23hqb

Well, that sucked. Congratulations to Washington. They were the better team this series.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Well, that sucked. Congratulations to Washington. They were the better team this series.



Great series. I haven't posted because I'm way too supersticious, but again, great series. It was a roller coaster of emotion capped off with 2 fantastic games which really could have gone either way. Holtby stepped up big and is carrying around a 154 minute shutout streak.

Vegas will be a challenge, but for now, I'm enjoying this.


----------



## jg21

Haven't posted because we went to Newfoundland and got back last night at 8.   Loved watching the CBC broadcasts.    So nice not to have to listen to douche Pierre.

The Caps need to solve MAF. I really feel like this is their year; they seem so relentless and game 6 was the perfect example of that.


----------



## MR47930

Tickets are crazy expensive! $800 for the nosebleeds.


----------



## littlelady

MR47930 said:


> Tickets are crazy expensive! $800 for the nosebleeds.



Did you mean nose rings?


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


> Did you mean nose rings?



What? No I didn’t. Didn’t we just have a conversation about “what my problem is with you?” This is a prime example, you bring nothing meaningful to any conversation. Your life is so sad.


----------



## littlelady

MR47930 said:


> What? No I didn’t. Didn’t we just have a conversation about “what my problem is with you?” This is a prime example, you bring nothing meaningful to any conversation. Your life is so sad.



Just giving back what you gave to me. And, you think your convo with me was meaningful?  Get over yourself.  Thank you so much.  Go Caps!   Our neighbor has a flag pole with a Caps flag.  I am a baseball kind of girl, but 85 yo FIL loves the caps.  Go, caps!


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


> Just giving back what you gave to me. And, you think your convo with me was meaningful?  Get over yourself.  Thank you so much.  Go Caps!   Our neighbor has a flag pole with a Caps flag.  I am a baseball kind of girl, but 85 yo FIL loves the caps.  Go, caps!



Go off yourself


----------



## littlelady

MR47930 said:


> Go off yourself



Wow, considering my hub runs for military that have committed suicide because of ptsd, that was a crappy thing to say.  You, obviously, don’t follow the forum, and don’t know who I/we truly are.  To stay on topic. Go Caps!

And, please remember that you went after me first, troll.


----------



## MR47930

littlelady said:


> Wow, considering my hub runs for military that have committed suicide because of ptsd.  You, obviously, don’t follow the forum, and don’t know who I/we truly are.  To stay on topic. Go Caps!



No one cares about you or your husband. Enjoy your hangover you drunk hag.


----------



## littlelady

MR47930 said:


> No one cares about you or your husband. Enjoy your hangover you drunk hag.



You, obviously, do, or you wouldn’t respond to me.  You just identified to who you really are.  If you work for our gov, I am more scared now.  Oh, and, do you feel better after your vent?  Take care, Robin.


----------



## b23hqb

Chris0nllyn said:


> Great series. I haven't posted because I'm way too supersticious, but again, great series. It was a roller coaster of emotion capped off with 2 fantastic games which really could have gone either way. Holtby stepped up big and is carrying around a 154 minute shutout streak.
> 
> Vegas will be a challenge, but for now, I'm enjoying this.



Question for you and the others that stayed out: Will you continue to not post during this series because of your superstition? I see jg21's reason (excuse) for not posting. I'll just be looking in to see, because I have no interest in this final at all, other than seeing you guys react.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

b23hqb said:


> Question for you and the others that stayed out: Will you continue to not post during this series because of your superstition? I see jg21's reason (excuse) for not posting. I'll just be looking in to see, because I have no interest in this final at all, other than seeing you guys react.



To be honest, most likely.  I made a similar comment during the regular season. It seems they lose after I comment, so I stopped. I really love the hockey thread (it seems to be the most civil) but I'm too supersticious I guess. 

I think it will be an awesome final. At least...I hope so.


----------



## Monello

Caps chance of winning the Stanley Cup = 50%.


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> Caps chance of winning the Stanley Cup = 50%.



Pretty good prediction.


----------



## Monello

b23hqb said:


> Pretty good prediction.


I

I'm good wif maffs.


----------



## Hank

littlelady said:


> You, obviously, do, or you wouldn’t respond to me.  You just identified to who you really are.  If you work for our gov, I am more scared now.  Oh, and, do you feel better after your vent?  Take care, Robin.



Holy Fukk! Are there any threads you don't take a steaming dump in?


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


> Holy Fukk! Are there any threads you don't take a steaming dump in?



This reply coming from a troll like you is, probably, the most hilarious post I have ever read on this forum.  Sorry to invade your space, snowflake.  :     

Go, Caps!


----------



## black dog

hank said:


> holy fukk! Are there any threads you don't take a steaming dump in?





littlelady said:


> this reply coming from a troll like you is, probably, the most hilarious post i have ever read on this forum.  Sorry to invade your space, snowflake.  :
> 
> Go, caps!



 lol...
.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> lol...
> .



It is funny, isn’t it!   You and Hank are troll bros.  Luv y’all.  And, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## jg21

I will continue to post during the finals. I have no superstitions. I'm just happy we made it to the end of the season before the vitriol started. Not surprisingly, it wasn't hockey related. The hockey fans on here all year know mutual respect and not butting in when it's not warranted. It's a hockey thread for crap's sake.


----------



## Hank

Let's Go Caps!! Win the Cup for Larry!!!!!!!


----------



## b23hqb

Monello said:


> I
> 
> I'm good wif maffs.



But you could some extra tutoring on your ebonics. A more acceptable sentence would be "I b down wit dem matematic."


----------



## jg21

Gonna have to tighten up the D a bit.   Vegas won't be pounded into submission like CBJ, Pens or Bolts.    A few adjustments and I think the Caps will be fine. Figure out a way to beat that 5 man forecheck.


----------



## DoWhat

F'k being superstitious.


*GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Grumpy

DoWhat said:


> F'k being superstitious.
> 
> 
> *GO CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MR47930

Finally a weekend game where I can stay up and watch the whole thing without the 0400 wake up the following day! 
Would love to be at the arena tonight, that place is going to be a madhouse. The $800+ ticket price is just to steep.


----------



## Grumpy

$820 to $5k each..A sports bar with a big screen tv would be just as fun, of course you wouldn't have the "I was there" bragging rights.


----------



## MR47930

Grumpy said:


> $820 to $5k each..A sports bar with a big screen tv would be just as fun, of course you wouldn't have the "I was there" bragging rights.



Yea I’m not big on crowds but this seems like it would be a good time. At least 99% would be favoring the Caps so it shouldn’t be too rowdy. I’ll just sit in the basement and watch. Best seat in the whole arena is in front of the 65” HDTV laid back in the lazy-boy recliner. Beers cheaper too!


----------



## MR47930

Good W last night. Let’s not forget that Tampa won 3 straight though. 
Could have done without the awkwardness of Pat Sajak stumbling through the introductions though.


----------



## Grumpy

MR47930 said:


> Could have done without the awkwardness of Pat Sajak stumbling through the introductions though.



Ten times better than the high school skit Vegas does pregame.


----------



## MR47930

Grumpy said:


> Ten times better than the high school skit Vegas does pregame.



Seemed like they just pulled him out of the stands and put a mic in his hands. They should have just done the intros, sang the anthem and dropped the puck. Sajak didn’t add anything. Glad they got the W though.


----------



## jg21

A buddy of mine suggested we send Wilson or Orpik out to check that sword wielding goober into the first row.


----------



## DoWhat

*Go CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hank




----------



## Hannibal

Finally, lord stanley is coming to dc!!!!!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!  I have been a diehard Cap fan for 44 years since the very beginning and have had a lot of heartbreaks over the years, but I'll be the first to admit I lost a lot of fluids last night.

LETS GO CAPS


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Met Peter Bondra last night, got his autograph, then watched the Caps become Stanley Cup champs. One of the greatest sports-related days of my life!

Plus now I can comment in this thread. (see I told you it was good luck)


----------



## Hank

What a game! Nice Gentlemen's Sweep! I have been waiting a long time for this. Countless games @ The Cap Centre & DC!!! So Sweet!


----------



## jg21

Been a Caps fan since I watched one of the Wallendas (?) high wire walk across the unfinished, roofless, Capital Centre for a publicity stunt in 1972 maybe?.  Spent a lot of years handing out stuff at the Liberty Bell entrance before games. We got no pay, but did get a ticket for the game, so essentially free season tickets, plus the perks of bringing a lot of Caps' souvenir stuff home. Did you know half-buried pucks make a great garden liner?   Sooo many disappointing endings. This one is truly satisfying.  Now sign Trotz and Carlson.


----------



## b23hqb

Congrats to the Caps.


----------



## Monello

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!  I have been a diehard Cap fan for 44 years since the very beginning and have had a lot of heartbreaks over the years, but I'll be the first to admit I lost a lot of fluids last night.
> 
> LETS GO CAPS



Glad you finally reached the mountaintop.


----------



## Monello

First the Philly eagles, now the Caps.  I bet the Detroit Lions are feeling pretty good right about now.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Anyone else going to the parade tomorrow?


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> Anyone else going to the parade tomorrow?




I'll be there.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

jg21 said:


> I'll be there.



How are you going...Metro? I was going to take a commuter bus but they don't have afternoon pickup anywhere near the mall. I thought about taking the water taxi from National Harbor but it's $18 and won't get me there until 9am so I'm stuck riding Metro at 5am


----------



## jg21

Chris0nllyn said:


> How are you going...Metro? I was going to take a commuter bus but they don't have afternoon pickup anywhere near the mall. I thought about taking the water taxi from National Harbor but it's $18 and won't get me there until 9am so I'm stuck riding Metro at 5am



Yeah, I'm going Metro from Branch Ave.  Hoping to get a parking spot there when I get there around 9:15 or so.  I'll get off at Archives and walk a few blocks to Constitution and 7th.    Look for me; I'll be wearing an Ovechkin sweater...


----------



## Monello

Chris0nllyn said:


> Anyone else going to the parade tomorrow?



I'm going fishing.


----------



## Grumpy

Trotz has resigned...


----------



## Chris0nllyn

That's a bummer. He wanted too much money (rightfully so) but I think Reardon will step in as HC now. The Caps prevented him from talking to other teams last offseason for a reason.


----------



## jg21

I read somewhere during the playoffs that there was some friction between Trotz and Reardon at times due to his (Reardon's) coach-in-waiting status. Not extending Trotz last season probably contributed to that.   I have to wonder if, besides the money, Trotz said, "He goes or I go.".  

Maybe just empty speculation too.     Enjoy the Islanders, Trotsie.


----------



## Monello

They should trade for LeBron.


----------



## Hank

He will be missed. I like the guy. Thanks for The Cup!!!


----------



## Hank

Trotz is going to the Islanders. Reportedly 4 Mill / 5 Years.


----------



## jg21

Orpik and Gruby to Colorado. Word is they had to take Orpik's contract to get Gruby. I wouldn't be surprised if they bought out his contract and traded or released him.


----------



## Hank

jg21 said:


> Orpik and Gruby to Colorado. Word is they had to take Orpik's contract to get Gruby. I wouldn't be surprised if they bought out his contract and traded or released him.



annnnnnd.... Orpik is back... Got everyone back minus 2.... Back 2 Back!


----------



## jg21

Yesss!


----------

